# ?? I got S14 hubs, what rotors do i use with stock S13 calipers??



## SUPERMAN (Mar 11, 2004)

I got some s14 hubs. I they are all ready to go in (got the ball joints and pressed sleeves in holes to accomidate s13 strut bolts) but i am in need of brakes badly and i need to know 

1-If i can use the stock s13 calipers ?
&
2-What rotors to use ?

I went to buy some brembo blanks from nopi .com and it said for the fronts (5lug 240) there was 2 kinds up to 6/96 and 7/96 and up. Im not shure what to get . Does anyone here know? The only clue i have as to when the hubs were made was the rims i got with them (stock 5 spoke se 16"), These supposedly came from the same car and have jun 17 1995 stamped on all 4 wheels on the back.


Also i was thinking of using some axxis ultimate brake pads. Has anyone tried these. My main concern with them is if they stop of when still cold or of they really need to be beaten to work well.


----------



## SUPERMAN (Mar 11, 2004)

Come on people.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

you will need s14 calipers, to match s14 rotors, s13/14 rotors are not the same size


----------



## SUPERMAN (Mar 11, 2004)

What is diffirent? I just got a response to a similar post i posted in 240forums and he said they are the same.


----------

